# Do your dogs have Gas!



## jessicay (Nov 26, 2008)

Ok, I am not kidding about this, I have a couple of inside dogs and they have gas really bad. My husband and I have always had inside dogs while we have been married and never have any of them had gas like this. They poot ALL the time, we will be sitting watching TV and you can hear them pass gas and they can clear a room.

Before you ask no we do not feed are dogs table food they are only fed dog food. I do have 3 kids so what ever the kids drops, they will get it but it is not that much. The one dog came to us farting and we just though it was the ladies food but we have had her for 4 months and she stinks so bad.

So my question is do any of you all have INSIDE dogs that have gas? And is there anything I can do about it(like something I can give them to not smell as bad)?


----------



## JuliaH (Nov 26, 2008)

What kind of dog food?  They may need something for sensitive stomachs... Or try checking your dog food bag... too much Soy product can do it, or add some activated charcoal, or digestive enzymes you can buy from a good pet store or pet natural products store. Try feeding smaller amounts more often as that also sometimes will help. Here is a link I have found that might give some ideas too  

http://www.dogflatulence.com/

Julia


----------



## Corey (Nov 26, 2008)

lol...Thanks I needed that...Go to Petco or Petsmart they have 
a pill for this...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 26, 2008)

Quit blaming the dogs.....................


----------



## hevishot (Nov 26, 2008)

few drops of beano on their food and you are good to go...


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 26, 2008)

I don't know, mine stay outside.


----------



## Branchminnow (Nov 26, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> I don't know, mine stay outside.



x2....


----------



## weedahoe (Nov 26, 2008)

As a child we used to have a Boston Terrier that was bad like that. He would cut loose and then turn around to see what it was as it if spooked him. He would also do it in his sleep and was very bad about snoring.


----------



## dbodkin (Nov 26, 2008)

We have a new French Bulldog pup.  I was carrying her under my arm and she broke wind so loud my wife blamed me... Now there is a reversal in blame...
Our vet suggested a change in dog food.  She cuts the cheese less...... but she attacks her food bowl. I swear she snorts it rather then going through her mouth... We are working on her table manners


----------



## WoodUSMC (Nov 26, 2008)

Don't know if this will work with yours! We have a Rat Terrier that use to be bad to clear the room,I found info online that said to feed yogurt with their regular feedings. I feed her 1 teaspoon of Activa plain with each feeding and feed my Choc Lab 1 tablespoon per feed and it has worked so far. Hope this helps!

Chris


----------



## crbrumbelow (Nov 26, 2008)

Cheaper than beano and it works!!! The vet says to give a tablespoon of plain yogurt everyday for a week and then once a week after that.


----------



## WoodUSMC (Nov 26, 2008)

dbodkin said:


> We have a new French Bulldog pup.  I was carrying her under my arm and she broke wind so loud my wife blamed me... Now there is a reversal in blame...
> Our vet suggested a change in dog food.  She cuts the cheese less...... but she attacks her food bowl. I swear she snorts it rather then going through her mouth... We are working on her table manners



Don't know if this will help with your bulldog pup with her hoovering her food. Our Choc Lab was the same way Bowl 0 to empty in 10 seconds flat. We found some wooden eggs at the craft shop and we put 4 of these in the bowl with the Labs food and it slowed her way down since she has to eat around them. 

Chris


----------



## Corey (Nov 26, 2008)

WoodUSMC said:


> Don't know if this will help with your bulldog pup with her hoovering her food. Our Choc Lab was the same way Bowl 0 to empty in 10 seconds flat. We found some wooden eggs at the craft shop and we put 4 of these in the bowl with the Labs food and it slowed her way down since she has to eat around them.
> 
> Chris



I that were my lab we would be headed to the vet 
to get  wooden egg removed..That joker will eat 
anything whole. 

My Uncle lived with my Grandmama durning the week 
due to the long drive to work. He picked up this Datsun 
on time that had a bad gas issue, my Grandmama told 
him it had to go. When they tried to find him they 
couldn't and come to find out he was hiding under my  
Grandmama's bed, they figured that out after a rude 
awaking..


----------



## jessicay (Nov 26, 2008)

Corey said:


> I that were my lab we would be headed to the vet
> to get  wooden egg removed..That joker will eat
> anything whole.
> 
> ...




x2


----------



## jessicay (Nov 26, 2008)

I will have to try the yogurt thing, cause my husband is about to kick my dogs outside.

Thanks for the advise


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Nov 26, 2008)

man i got a great dane that can wake the dead baby. the ultimate gas machine.


----------



## Redbow (Nov 26, 2008)

I get blamed for it often but most of the time its the Dogs!  

Yogurt, it works!!


----------



## Bodab1974 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Quit blaming the dogs.....................







X2


----------



## crbrumbelow (Nov 30, 2008)

How has the yogurt worked?


----------



## Todd E (Nov 30, 2008)

We have a boxer who is an inside dog. He sometimes has issues. We have found that yogurt works with him.


----------



## jessicay (Nov 30, 2008)

crbrumbelow said:


> How has the yogurt worked?



You see I have this problem, I am a stay at home mom and hate going any where and taking 3 kids with me. So the next time I HAVE to go to the grocery store I was going to pick some yogurt up. But when I do I will let you all know how they do/smell.


----------



## Todd E (Nov 30, 2008)

Knowing how bad ours gets, I'd call the local grocery store and pay a bagboy to deliver it and offer up a $ nice tip.

On the serious side..give it try when you can. It does help.


----------



## jessicay (Nov 30, 2008)

Todd E said:


> Knowing how bad ours gets, I'd call the local grocery store and pay a bagboy to deliver it and offer up a $ nice tip.
> 
> On the serious side..give it try when you can. It does help.


----------



## Slayer (Nov 30, 2008)

Our French bulldogs can slap run ya outta the room!!!!!!!  almost gag ya..especially if they are laying in front of our pellet stove...spreads it all over the room with a quikness!!!!!

told the wife to start feeding them certs!!!!!!


----------



## jessicay (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey Slayer, that is one SCARY Avatar


----------



## leadoff (Nov 30, 2008)

Ha!  My wife and I videotaped our Golden Retriever ripping one off one evening!!!  She was firing them off every couple of minutes on the dot.....so we got the camera rolling and caught the biggest and loudest dog poot I had ever heard in my life.  BTW....my advice, do not let your dog chew on the leftover core of your apple.


----------



## 3.5 YR-OLD BAMBI (Nov 30, 2008)

*gas*

Guys this is my wifes thread and i want to tell you that the dogs do have gas but only about 60% of the time. The other 40% is her blaming them.


----------



## Brushcreek (Nov 30, 2008)

no but my sisters lab has anal leakage! the vet said she has flaggelates or somethin like that


----------



## jessicay (Nov 30, 2008)

Brushcreek said:


> no but my sisters lab has anal leakage! the vet said she has flaggelates or somethin like that




 so what does she have to do for it.


----------



## 3.5 YR-OLD BAMBI (Dec 3, 2008)

3.5 YR-OLD BAMBI said:


> Guys this is my wifes thread and i want to tell you that the dogs do have gas but only about 60% of the time. The other 40% is her blaming them.



The 60% is jessicay avatar!!! she will crop dust you in a min.


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Dec 3, 2008)

I am going to the yogurt store immediately my wife needs to eat some and so does my great dane


----------



## Hardwood man (Dec 5, 2008)

Glad you asked. We have 2 cocker spaniels and a lab. Whatever we do we don't give the oldest Cocker beef and liver. Whether it be dry or canned.


----------



## buckstone0505 (Dec 5, 2008)

Both of my labs have gas.  It is $1.279 a gallon.  Taking orders now!!!!!!!


----------



## will hunt 4 food (Dec 5, 2008)

I heard "they learn what they are taught"





Unfortunately mine do to.


----------



## jessicay (Dec 5, 2008)

will hunt 4 food said:


> I heard "they learn what they are taught"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well I do not know where mine learned it from.



I got my dogs their yogurt today, so we will see what happeneds. It is only gotten worst since I started the thread.  I also have changed the dog food.


----------



## jessicay (Dec 10, 2008)

Well, Friday will be a week that my dogs have been getting yogurt, and it does not seem to be helping. I have also changed her dog food to diamond puppy. 

Any other suggestions???


----------



## Branchminnow (Dec 10, 2008)

leadoff said:


> Ha!  My wife and I videotaped our Golden Retriever ripping one off one evening!!!  She was firing them off every couple of minutes on the dot.....so we got the camera rolling and caught the biggest and loudest dog poot I had ever heard in my life.  BTW....my advice, do not let your dog chew on the leftover core of your apple.




You still married????


I was hopin' that gal wuold wise up........come on Val wake up girl!


----------



## jwalker (Dec 10, 2008)

jessicay said:


> Well, Friday will be a week that my dogs have been getting yogurt, and it does not seem to be helping. I have also changed her dog food to diamond puppy.
> 
> Any other suggestions???



How old is your dog?


----------



## jessicay (Dec 10, 2008)

I have two but one is worst than the other. My first one is 2 years old and my second one is just a little over a year. But the 2 year old is the worst. Also the 2 year old has puppies so she has to eat puppy food right now.


----------



## cut'em (Dec 10, 2008)

My oldest lab is awful about farting. Last year on the way to arkansas she was riding in the back seat and something hit me hard. I had to pull over on side of the road to make sure she didnt you know what in the seat.


----------



## jessicay (Dec 10, 2008)

We have been looking around the house to see if there is no, you know what. And nope it's just air!


----------



## will hunt 4 food (Dec 10, 2008)

I saw a commercial a day or 2 ago about something that was the equivalent to dogie bean-o, and though about this post. If I see it again I'll write it down so I can post it. 
I just join in and make it a contest.


----------



## doublebarrel (Dec 10, 2008)

In 1974 i had a new Bronco and the dog box was inside in the back. My daughter was a baby and we went to Clayton to go grouse hunting for a couple of days. I had my three pointers in the back and it was raining on way up. They started passing gas and it was terrible!!!!!! I bet at least 15 or 20 times !!!!!!!!!


----------



## will hunt 4 food (Dec 10, 2008)

A friend of mine had a scout they used to hunt out of, and he had a coondog named Banjo that got quite famous for clearing the vehicle before it left the drive way every time.He made a few have to clean out the back, cause they couldn't get out fast enough.


----------



## OkieHunter (Dec 22, 2008)

My Choc Lab pup Pass's gas like a bay mule and the stink will curl paint of the wall, then he just leaves the room for you to enjoy


----------

